# LaMarcus Aldridge has left me in awe



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Seriously. I have repeatedly said, what the **** due to Aldridge's unreal turn around jump shot. I don't think he's missed one yet. Christ, there were times that I kept wanting him to miss, just to see it, but it hasn't happened yet. That shot is swish everytime, that's unreal.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Well, he missed a couple tonight, but he's definitely got a nice touch. I just wish he'd pick up his rebounding. For a guy that's 6/'11 with his jumping ability, he should be gobbling up 10 boards a night. He's reminding me a little too much of Rashweed Wallace.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He should be played with Z-bo more. That pairing works well. He has an odd shooting form, but it works. That turnaround jumper was almost unstoppable. This kid will be real good once he picks up some weight


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Well, he missed a couple tonight, but he's definitely got a nice touch. I just wish he'd pick up his rebounding. For a guy that's 6/'11 with his jumping ability, he should be gobbling up 10 boards a night. He's reminding me a little too much of Rashweed Wallace.


Check Z-Bo's rebounds, LaMarcus really didn't have much of a chance to rebound considering he's always in WITH Zach.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm really surprised with Alridge's (modest) success. He didn't look very polished in the summer league. Plus he's had almost no practice time and is playing himself into game shape. I didn't think he would be effective at all until maybe late in the year.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> Check Z-Bo's rebounds, LaMarcus really didn't have much of a chance to rebound considering he's always in WITH Zach.


Ya, that's what I was thinking. The other nite when LaMa(for Nightfly) had double figures in rebounds Zach didn't get so man. There is only so many to go around.

I heard Al got a huge rebound dunk. I hope they show it on the news.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Check Z-Bo's rebounds, LaMarcus really didn't have much of a chance to rebound considering he's always in WITH Zach.


You might be right, but I saw LaMarcus drifting around on the perimeter a little too much. Maybe he's been told to do that to draw his guy away from the basket, but I'd still rather seem him playing down low. I think with his hops he can be a deadly low-post player.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

They played him out at the high post a lot tonight. He is a very good passer as well. He could see Zack better than the short guards. I think he is amazing considering the fact that he has only played, what, three or four games in limited time. Give the kid a break, Nate is using him faster than almost any rookie that I have seen except Roy. 

He has a real shot at ROY himself. You can count the missed shots to date on one hand. The reason he did not get more rebounds tonight was because of Zack's 16 and the fact that he was playing outside more. Great strategy by Nate by the way. He is just amazing. :banana: :banana: He needs to get stronger, not necessarily bigger as some have contended.

Go Blazers

gatorpops


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> You might be right, but I saw LaMarcus drifting around on the perimeter a little too much. Maybe he's been told to do that to draw his guy away from the basket, but I'd still rather seem him playing down low. I think with his hops he can be a deadly low-post player.


Teams rarely do well with two post players. Look at Jamaal and Zach (I know Jamaal is a turnover machine, but stick with me here). Having Aldridge outside when Zach is in (especially if Aldridge can nail the midrange jump shot with consistency) opens up the lane for Zach and makes it harder to double-team Zach. Then if Outlaw comes in for Zach, Aldridge can move inside and get some points inside. Theoretically, anyway.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

wastro said:


> Teams rarely do well with two post players. Look at Jamaal and Zach (I know Jamaal is a turnover machine, but stick with me here). Having Aldridge outside when Zach is in (especially if Aldridge can nail the midrange jump shot with consistency) opens up the lane for Zach and makes it harder to double-team Zach. Then if Outlaw comes in for Zach, Aldridge can move inside and get some points inside. Theoretically, anyway.


considering how good of a shooter Zach is, he and Aldridge can rotate hi/low. In fact, they could cross screen on the low block with one rolling accross the key on the low block and one rolling out or up to the free throw line. This will be so difficult to defend.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> considering how good of a shooter Zach is, he and Aldridge can rotate hi/low. In fact, they could cross screen on the low block with one rolling accross the key on the low block and one rolling out or up to the free throw line. This will be so difficult to defend.


I think Nate loathes the very idea of Zach leaving the paint for any reason other than to get back on defense. If Nate had his way, I think he'd like Zach put on a dog collar and tie it to the hoop. And yet you bring up some good points about each guy's versatility.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

If he becomes as good as Rasheed, that would be awsome for the Blazers!! But he could be better because Rasheed refused to workout and was uncoachable.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sheed had quite an arry of post moves, that were unstoppable. Until now, all I've seen of Aldridge are his turn-around J's, and hook shots. In this game, he was left open at the top of the key multiple times, and he always looked to get rid of the rock as soon as he could. If he consistently hits the outside J and combines it with his developing post game, we might have something special. I expect him to put up 12 and 8 today, and go only up from there. 

One more thing... his shot is very pretty, and it always looks like it's going in. He should have no trouble extending his game further out, much like 'Sheed did.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Sheed had quite an arry of post moves, that were unstoppable. Until now, all I've seen of Aldridge are his turn-around J's, and hook shots. In this game, he was left open at the top of the key multiple times, and he always looked to get rid of the rock as soon as he could. If he consistently hits the outside J and combines it with his developing post game, we might have something special. I expect him to put up 12 and 8 today, and go only up from there.
> 
> One more thing... his shot is very pretty, and it always looks like it's going in. He should have no trouble extending his game further out, much like 'Sheed did.


The big problem is that 'Sheed didn't spend much time in the post, where he really excelled.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Sheed had quite an arry of post moves, that were unstoppable. Until now, all I've seen of Aldridge are his turn-around J's, and hook shots. In this game, he was left open at the top of the key multiple times, and he always looked to get rid of the rock as soon as he could. If he consistently hits the outside J and combines it with his developing post game, we might have something special. I expect him to put up 12 and 8 today, and go only up from there.
> 
> One more thing... his shot is very pretty, and it always looks like it's going in. He should have no trouble extending his game further out, much like 'Sheed did.


Actually he already has that range. He just hasn't taken the shots yet. I have seen Lemarcus easily hit shots out to 18' in college. This is why I have always thought having him and Zbo in the game at the same time could be a real good front line. Both of them can hit inside and outside, which allows them to space the floor properly. When Magloire and Joel are out at the top of the key and they get the ball, who in the league respects them out there? Nobody. Lemarcus and Zbo can both hit that shot. If the other guy is down low, then it opens up space, and gives them a big outlet in case the double or triple team comes. Lemarcus has also shown excellent passing ability so far. Lets hope it keeps improving.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

wastro said:


> Teams rarely do well with two post players.


Duncan/Robinson?

I get your point though.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

hasoos said:


> When Magloire and Joel are out at the top of the key and they get the ball, who in the league respects them out there? Nobody.


I've often wondered what Nate is trying to do with that. Neither is a threat to drive the ball from that spot, and certainly neither is a threat to shoot it. With Joel or Mags just holding the ball up there, it would seem to me that the defense is temporarily playing 5 on 4, and I don't see our advantage in it. I guess it's just setting up for future player movement, or perhaps they are trying to draw a defensive 3-sec call, or something. I just can't figure it out.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Well, he missed a couple tonight, but he's definitely got a nice touch. I just wish he'd pick up his rebounding. For a guy that's 6/'11 with his jumping ability, he should be gobbling up 10 boards a night. He's reminding me a little too much of Rashweed Wallace.


Correction: If he turns out to be as good as Wallace we should be so lucky.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Rasheed didn't use alot of post moves. He did the same turn around shoot- with a high release that Lamarcus does, or sometimes he sweep into the middle and put up a baby hook. When you are 7-1 and can shot a fade away with a high release, you don't need moves.

Zach is the one who uses the post moves.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

When did Wallace grow 3 inches?

STOMP


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

aldridge is a perfect complimentary big man. he's not going to be the star but i feel like he's going to be able to average and good 16-8 or 18-9 on good shooting and add in some solid defense too.

if zach keeps up his play imagine a jack/roy/kevin durant/aldridge/randolph lineup for next year. give it a couple of years and that team is amazing. of course if zach keeps up his play, aldridge stays healthy and doesn't hit a rookie wall, and roy comes back sometime soon, portland will be too good to get durant.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Yega1979 said:


> Rasheed didn't use alot of post moves. He did the same turn around shoot- with a high release that Lamarcus does, or sometimes he sweep into the middle and put up a baby hook. When you are 7-1 and can shot a fade away with a high release, you don't need moves.
> 
> Zach is the one who uses the post moves.


Yeah, from what I saw of Aldridge in college he looked a lot like young Sheed. Sheed used to used that sweeping hook often, before he turned into a 3pt line lurker. I think Aldridge will have to build up a lot of strength before he can be anywhere near the post defender Sheed is. Aldridge seems to get pushed around down low a little bit by large NBA bigs, but if I remember right, Sheed was a pretty skinny guy too in his Bullet days. I always felt that Wallace was the best NBA comparison for Aldridge, and I haven't seen much to dissuade me of that yet, except maybe for the fact that everyone loves Aldridge's attitude and character, and Sheed ... not so much.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> I've often wondered what Nate is trying to do with that. Neither is a threat to drive the ball from that spot, and certainly neither is a threat to shoot it. With Joel or Mags just holding the ball up there, it would seem to me that the defense is temporarily playing 5 on 4, and I don't see our advantage in it. I guess it's just setting up for future player movement, or perhaps they are trying to draw a defensive 3-sec call, or something. I just can't figure it out.


Probably trying to set up the pick and roll. That's one thing that I feel they haven't utilized as much with Joel since his first year here. It used to be he'd set the pick and roll to the basket when they went back to cover the pg, they'd toss it to him and he'd get a dunk or a short layup out of it. Now it seems to be just a lot of picks and some occasional passing out of that spot.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

kid is gonna be alot like sheed , he will be a star


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> if zach keeps up his play imagine a jack/roy/kevin durant/aldridge/randolph lineup for next year. give it a couple of years and that team is amazing. of course if zach keeps up his play, aldridge stays healthy and doesn't hit a rookie wall, and roy comes back sometime soon, portland will be too good to get durant.


That's what I'm talkin' 'bout :biggrin:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

OntheRocks said:


> Correction: If he turns out to be as good as Wallace we should be so lucky.


Correction: If he becomes a perimeter player only, like Wallace, he'll be wasting his talent.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I would like to see Aldridge end his rookie year playing around 30 minutes a game, scoring 12+ points and bringing in 8+ rebounds. Right now he is playing about 26 minutes with 10.8 ppg and 5.6 rpg. A 12 and 8 season seems very doable to me and it gives me great hope since that is about what Bosh did his rookie season. Bosh in 03-04 in 33 minutes scored 11.5 points and had 7.4 rebounds.

Right now Aldridge is shooting a ridiculous 70% from the field but only scoring 11 points. I think he needs to get a few more shots per game. It will help balance the offensive load and take some weight off of Zach. I don't expect LaMarcus to continue shooting at such a high clip, but he should remain an efficient scorer with his combination of length, jump shot and post moves.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> Right now Aldridge is shooting a ridiculous 70% from the field.


That's because most of his shots have been dunks.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> That's because most of his shots have been dunks.


Which is a good thing.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> Probably trying to set up the pick and roll. That's one thing that I feel they haven't utilized as much with Joel since his first year here. It used to be he'd set the pick and roll to the basket when they went back to cover the pg, they'd toss it to him and he'd get a dunk or a short layup out of it. Now it seems to be just a lot of picks and some occasional passing out of that spot.


Yeah, they used to do that more, to pretty good effect. I'd love to see big men like Joel and Mags involved in pick and rolls, but I don't remember seeing it at all recently. Blake and Telfair were perhaps better suited to being the ballhandler in that play than Jack, since they can reasonably threaten to hit a three if the defense doesn't cover, but Jack can still make it work by threatening to drive to the hole or take a two step dribble and pullup. Sergio seemed very capable of running pick and roll in his first game just using the drive. In fact, that's was all he did on at least half of his touches. He didn't run any set plays, he just took the pick and drove, either passing off to the cutter or hitting the guy standing alone for a wide open J if the defense player rotated to help. Sometimes Mags seemed off balance and surprised to get the ball when he rolled, but despite his fumbling, it still worked often.

It's such a basic play, and even when it doesn't result in a clear lane and open look, it disrupts the defense. It also helps get guys like Joel and Magloire, who otherwise aren't (or shouldn't be) much involved in the offense, to be legitimate scoring threats. I know Zach isn't the best guy at setting picks, but I think with some emphasis, and knowledge that it can result in more points for him, he could be trained. He and Aldridge can both legitimately threaten to pop instead of roll as well, giving us that many more options.

I think Nate just doesn't trust his young and fairly low b-ball IQ team to make many decisions, which is somewhat understandable, but this is such basic basketball that I think it would benefit the team to utilize it on at least some possessions, if no other reason than to throw more variety at defenses.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

OntheRocks said:


> If he turns out to be as good as Wallace we should be so lucky.


thats what im saying...

nothing wrong with rasheed except, arguably, his attitude. i have always loved him. :clap: we could only be so lucky to have someone of comparable talent!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Mags and Joel simply are not starter caliber players on a competitive team. They are so one dimensional that they hurt everyone else offensivley. With two post players that can score, the entire team benefits because leaving someone open when need comes to play help defense will result in an open shot. Mags and Joel cant hit these. I think Joel would be a nice, fair priced player off the bench to be used alot like Diop is used by Dallas(maby a few more minutes though). Mags needs to be dealt.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Because of this sweet internship, I've got access to sortable video clips and took advantage of it tonight by watching all of Aldridges shot attempts this season. From what I gathered he gets most his baskets off offensive rebounds and rom the left side of the floor. Rarely would he take an attempt on the right side, and I believe he missed every one of them. 

I also watched every play where the player he was defending took a shot, and I came away even more impressed. The few times he's been scored on have been when he was caught in a switch with a perimeter player. However, even on most switches, he did a great job of making them take a difficult shot.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Mags and Joel simply are not starter caliber players on a competitive team. They are so one dimensional that they hurt everyone else offensivley. With two post players that can score, the entire team benefits because leaving someone open when need comes to play help defense will result in an open shot. Mags and Joel cant hit these. I think Joel would be a nice, fair priced player off the bench to be used alot like Diop is used by Dallas(maby a few more minutes though). Mags needs to be dealt.


Two of the most one dimentional players that I have seen play are Ben Wallace and Dennis Rodman and I'd say that both of them were a big part of competet....no, championship teams. I'm not saying that Priz is as good at his one trick as those two, but I think he could be a big part of a contender, although if he stays with this team, he'll eventually be Aldridge's back up. Every team needs that player that is willing to do the dirty work and not complain when he gets under 5 shots a game, all of which come from put backs. I think Pryz is going to be that guy for us for at least a few years, even if that means coming off the bench. 

But yes, Magloire needs to be dealt/stay on the bench.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am eating crow on Lamarcus. I didnt see enough of him in college so I wasnt high on him. Now the only problem I have is he played at TEXAS. He did call me sir when I met him. He is a class act and a great guy! Go Ducks!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> I am eating crow on Lamarcus. I didnt see enough of him in college so I wasnt high on him. Now the only problem I have is he played at TEXAS. He did call me sir when I met him. He is a class act and a great guy! Go Ducks!!


If you only listen to me! :biggrin:


----------

